# GoogleMap of where to sleep with your mh/camper in Spain



## 101751 (Nov 11, 2006)

161 places at this time to sleep in your motorhome/camper in Spain!!

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sweet link! Thank you, Kali!

Gerald


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

excellent link Kali, are you the admin of that site ?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> Posted: 2006-11-11, 01:57:33


Two o'clock feed, Nuke? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol you got it Gerald 
Best thing about working from home is that babe doesn't interrupt my work flow too much as i just get up do her feed and then got on with some work


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Are you implying that looking after a baby isn't work? :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Are you implying that looking after a baby isn't work?"

I'd swap! 

Dave


----------



## 101751 (Nov 11, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> excellent link Kali, are you the admin of that site ?


Yes I am


----------

